# Less than 500$, upgrade what I have or start from scratch....



## rocojerry (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been rocking an older Giant Yukon since about '95 -- while nothing special, it's done the job and been a great bike for me.  I've beat her up pretty good...  I'd say its time to replace the chain, derailer, brakes--  possibly upgrade the front fork and throw on some new rubber grips. Probably new tires/wheels wouldn't hurt either... so in short, I think the frame and seat are still good 

I've also been entertaining a bike wishlist of sorts -- thinking full suspension is a bit overkill, but sure front suspension, disc brakes, 29ers all look like nice features that I may like in my next bike...

The leader may be a slightly used Kona Caldera -- but here's a few I've been looking over online....   
http://delicious.com/stacks/view/ELaJU8

I'll probably go to some LBS to see what they have in the slightly used or last year model categorys, but any thoughts on what way you'd go with 500$ or less?  of the features of newer bikes, which ones are the must-haves or priority/most important?  Alternatively, I keep rocking my older bike until I can save up for something that will last me another 10-15+


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 3, 2012)

*maybe bikesdirect.com??*

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom29_trail_xii.htm
ah crap, looks like they're sold out at the moment...

or what I have been happy with (especially after putting on some Avid bb7's) for 2 very full seasons
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1500xi.htm

I may be replacing the fork this year, notice the Dart2 really seized up over the winter riding, but i think I'll wait 'til it gets really crappy, as my last loop Sunday felt really sweet.


I've been looking and looking, and came to the conclusion that I'm 90% sure my next bike will be from these guys as well.


----------



## prophet0426 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd check out craigslist, there are some nice bikes running across there right now for cheap.  There's actually a nice KHS Flagstaff frame and Reba fork for $500 on there right now, almost grabbed this myself.  http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/bik/2933100734.html

You could move components from one bike to the other, and pick up a decent 29er wheelset with the leftover money.  Or you could pick up a mid grade wheelset, and upgrade some components as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> I've been looking and looking, and came to the conclusion that I'm 90% sure my next bike will be from these guys as well.


I did the BD thing for my first road bike (well, first since I started cycling again). They are a good option if you know your geo and aren't super picky about non-major components. They spec out bikes based on the highest level of component used even if it is only one of the components (e.g. my "Ultegra" road bike only had an Ultegra RD and the rest was 105) but it is still super good pricing for what you get. They definitely skimp on a lot of stuff but it keeps the price down so if you aren't picky, they have some great deals. If you start to get picky :roll: you start looking at upgrades. Obs they don't have the lightest weight bikes.


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 16, 2012)

if I was to get one of these: 29 inch wheels, front suspension, or disc brakes -- which one?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> if I was to get one of these: 29 inch wheels, front suspension, or disc brakes -- which one?



If you could have only one, decent front suspension would be my choice.  Disc brakes are nice to have, and easier to setup (IMHO), but are not a necessity.  Some would say that with a 29er you don't need suspension, since the larger wheels roll over obstacles much easier.  I'm not a 29er guy though, so I can't say for sure.  I'd probably take a fully rigid 29er over a cheap front suspension fork though.


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 16, 2012)

*good question*

I have 2 26" hardtails, one(the BD Dawes Haymaker) with discs(bb7's, upgrade from those tectros) and a low grade fork (Dart2), the other (Trek 3900) with rim brakes and a beat up suntour fork. I explored a new trail saturday on  the trek, after initially planning on staying on the road, and missed the disc brakes most of all. I have new pads, but what a big difference in stopping power. Close second was missing what actually isn't a bad warm weather fork in the Dart, as the suntour is played, and was both topping and bottoming out. Sunday, on known trail, and trucking along with my 18 year old son, the Dawes felt real good, even when I blew through a berm and took a soft landing.Thinking about a fork upgrade for my kids and my Treks, as they're streetable, and I have good opportunity for combo rides where I live. I could use that lockout on the street for sure.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

I would say disc brakes if you are just going to be doing xc riding, if you are going to be hitting a lot jumps and drops, then the fork will be better.


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 16, 2012)

gawd...just ordered 4 forks....everythings getting an upgrade... 20mm more travel, and 4mm more on diameter on the Dawes, and lockout and that new feeling on the treks....

I remember wondering wtf on the treks a few years back when I saw the sticker on the fork saying "not for off road use"


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 26, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom29_trail_xii.htm
> ah crap, looks like they're sold out at the moment...
> ....
> I've been looking and looking, and came to the conclusion that I'm 90% sure my next bike will be from these guys as well.



how does BD inventory work? do they get a bunch of new bikes then sell them all before restocking?  I'd consider one from BD but seems like the ones I am considering are all out of stock --

pursuing the craigslist route too--   if i'm lucky i'll catch something good.   I'd like to try a 29er I think before I make the decision, any good boston area rental/demo shops people have used?


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 26, 2012)

*as far as inventory*

yeah, I think they tool up, build a bunch, then a lot of models sell out quick. If you're on FB, you can "like" them, and get notice when new product is in. Noticed the 29'er I liked is in again, but $100 more than last time....so I'm upgrading the bikes I have; new forks went on Aarons and my Treks tuesday, and the Dawes will be getting changed over pretty soon. Been having a blast with what i have, and $1500 is looking better in the bank right now.


----------



## rocojerry (May 7, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom29_trail_xii.htm
> ah crap, looks like they're sold out at the moment...



Guess what -- after lots of research, and looking through LBS, pricing out my options, and keeping a sharp watch on BikesDirect...  I ended up pulling the trigger on the same one you recommended above!  I'll let you know how it is


----------



## mattm59 (May 8, 2012)

*Enjoy it*

and give us a ride report. I was thinking fs 29 for my next bike (if there is a next bike) but have been hearing good things about 29'er hardtails.
Got some tubes in the mail, and sho' nuff, there's the blurb for the $2750 Ibis FS,,,,that kind of money, I'm turning a key, not a pedal.


----------



## rocojerry (May 8, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> and give us a ride report. I was thinking fs 29 for my next bike (if there is a next bike) but have been hearing good things about 29'er hardtails.
> Got some tubes in the mail, and sho' nuff, there's the blurb for the $2750 Ibis FS,,,,that kind of money, I'm turning a key, not a pedal.




Will do -- I know the front supsension included may eventually wear out -- If I use the lockout I basically have a heavier fixed...  I hear you.  I was definately drooling over everything outside of my price range, but since I'm mostly biking alone or with friends who don't really bike I wasn't pressured to get myself anything more advanced than this...  

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## rocojerry (May 29, 2012)

ride report...


----------

